# I want to move to Canada - where do I even begin?



## Jo88 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I am currently training as a Chartered Accountant in Scotland. After spending my whole life in Scotland, I have decided that it is time for a new adventure. I have family in Canada who I have been to visit on a number of occassions. I absolutely love Canada and would love to spend some time working there. Ideally I would like to stay for around 2 years to see how I adjust and then take it from there. 

My training contract ends in August next year and I think that would be a good time for me to relocate. However, I have so many questions as to where to even begin relocating to Canada and I would be extremely grateful if some of you can help me. So here are my questions: 

I know that to apply for a work permit I will need a written job offer and a LMO confirmation. But how do I even begin to look for and apply for jobs in Canada when I am on the other side of the world? Are there any organisations or websites that help people who want to relocate to Canada to find a job? 

I am aware of International Experience Canada. Has anyone ever particpated in this scheme? Also are there any employers in Canada that seek people who are involved in International Experience Canada? 

Finally, I would love to hear some of your stories as to how you went about relocating to Canada. 

Thank you very much for your help. 

Jo


----------

